# Jasper county hogs



## oaktree4444

Ive lived in jasper county my whole life and only seen hogs on  2 diff occasions and they where on the same road . I was wondering if anybody had any pictures of any they have killed in jasper.


----------



## mailman6

they are getting established here now. seen several, and 2 were killed on our lease this year. The first ones seen last year, now several here on it. clubs on both sides of us have seen them and have trail cam pictures. here is one off our lease will be after  when deer season is over or i see hunting.


----------



## Led Zeppelin

we are 5 minutes below monticello and have killed 4 or 5 but that was a few years ago. we have a bunch of pics of them if i can find them ill post them. we also got a pic of a russian razorback...thats one mean pig. havnt seen any sign of them here lately tho


----------



## DEERFU

We are about 5 miles south of Monticello on hwy 83 and have spotted 2 this year but no pics.


----------



## Pat Tria

A club member killed an exceptionally large bore this past season near Murder creek, about 6 miles East of Monticello. It was the first pig killed or seen in several years.


----------



## insanehunter

we have 100s of them  in newton co nere jackson lake


----------



## quackwacker

they are fully established on the north east side of Shady Dale along Little River.  Now im hearing they are on Murder Creek along post Rd also.


----------



## QuackAddict

Yeah we have them on murder creek now. They just started showing up this past year.


----------



## mailman6

About 5 miles of monticello, went to check trail cam today, came upon a boar , 4 sows, and a bunch of little piggies.


----------



## Mike hunter

There is a public place near there so I can get one of those Hogs. Thanks


----------



## bfriendly

Mike hunter said:


> There is a public place near there so I can get one of those Hogs. Thanks



Dang Mike, if you are going that far South, just keep going a little ways and you will be at Oaky Woods and Ocmulgee WMAs. Not sure if you can hunt the Piedmont WIldlife refuge......it may be a Monster Hog Sanctuary

I'd be looking North if I were in Buford.......Warwoman and some other WMAs should be straight up and closer


----------



## Mike hunter

If I'll get on the interstate I think I'll get to Macon pretty much the same time that I get to warwoman I think I'll give them a call tomorrow see what's going on thanks for the advice


----------



## donald-f

I have seen sign while hunting Charlie Elliot WMA.


----------



## keiths04

I've killed probably around fifteen in jasper county past couple of years one of them was over #400 I would post a picture but haven't figured out how. I had the head mounted it has cutters on it around three inches long


----------



## Mike hunter

Where were you hunting if you don't mind.  Thanks


----------



## ucfireman

Not sure if you can hunt the Piedmont WIldlife refuge......it may be a Monster Hog Sanctuary

I was told at the office there are no hogs on the refuge, I don't believe that but there are not big rivers or creeks that I could find so? I was also informed the only hunting allowed is squirrel and deer by permit, nothing else.


----------



## bilgerat

Ive hunted the same 400 acre property on the north side of the piedmont for 25 years and we have never seen a hog. I know they are eventually gonna make it there but haven't seen any yet.


----------



## ditchdoc24

I've killed and trapped a bunch of hogs in the north part of Jasper County. They're all over the place but they tend to move a lot.


----------



## armystrong20

I have pictures and a lot of them in shady dale I have killed 3 biggest was a boar weighing 317 lbs then next was another boar 225lbs then Monday night killed a sow she weighed 150lbs


----------



## bfriendly

We really need some Jasper co hog photos in this place


----------

